# How to rinse poop diapers once baby is on solids



## jessmke

Up until now I have just rinsed Isla's poop diapers in the laundry sink and give them a scrub on the scrub board on the inside of the sink. Now that Isla is eating some solids her poop is much firmer (and stinky!) and I can't keep rinsing them in the sink. What do you all do to rinse your poop diapers? Flushable liners are not an option for us because of our field septic system. A friend told me to "dunk" them in the toilet, but dunking them does not get the poop off, they need to be scraped or scrubbed with something to get the poop off. Does anyone use one of those hoses attached to the toilet? Do they work to rinse the poop off?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## EcoMama

I used to have some reusable wipes which I used over my hand purely for scraping poo off nappies.


----------



## SarahBear

I used the toilet as your friend has suggested. The stuff that sticks that's not solid chunks can continue to be rinsed in the sink.


----------



## minties

I held the nappy in the toilet while flushing then as above, used a sink and hot water. Or a bucket if it was a really yucky one.


----------



## jessmke

Thanks I will try the toilet dunk since that seems to work for most people!


----------



## misspriss

I tried a sprayer but found dunking to be the most effective method. But then I used liners, and then just switched to disposables.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I don't cloth diaper but I know someone who did. It was my husband's grandmother and she told me she used to just rinse the diapers out over the toilet.


----------



## babykate

I've found the most sanitary way is getting a hose hooked up to your toilet (these are everywhere, not expensive, and easy to hook up). Then you get this thing called a 'spray pal' it's like a closed-off clipboard that you clip the diaper to, hold over the toilet, and spray away without splashing poo all over your bathroom


----------

